# Telepop- Should I be concerned about spam?



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

The new Facebook and Gmail apps look cool, but I'm a little concerned about registering my demographics, email address, etc at Telepop. When I look at their privacy policy it looks to me like I'm authorizing them to give (not sell) my email address and limited demographic info to third parties:

*We may provide your information to our third party partners for marketing or promotional purposes.*

I'm wondering if my spam and privacy concern is a valid one. I know that language like this in a site's TOS or Privacy statements isn't unusual. Also, I trust that Earl was involved in this DTV setup and I have a level of trust with him. But I do know that DTV is always and rightfully seeking revenue streams. Before I sign up, should I be concerned about getting spam or other privacy issues from using these cool new apps?


----------



## dane_e (Feb 11, 2010)

This is Dane from Telepop. We hear your concern with our Privacy Policy, and we have changed it to make it clear that we will not share any personal identifiable information to third parties for any marketing purposes. As a small startup, our number one concern is to develop great products for (and relationships with) our users, which includes safeguarding them from practices we ourselves find plain wrong.


----------



## p010ne (Aug 19, 2006)

Since you have access to google, can you add inbox, etc. from Google Voice?
Also it would be Great if one could select other options than just status updates for the Facebook agent!!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

dane_e said:


> This is Dane from Telepop. We hear your concern with our Privacy Policy, and we have changed it to make it clear that we will not share any personal identifiable information to third parties for any marketing purposes. As a small startup, our number one concern is to develop great products for (and relationships with) our users, which includes safeguarding them from practices we ourselves find plain wrong.


Hi Dane, and welcome to DBSTalk! Thanks for the quick reply to my post AND to the change in your Privacy Policy. You guys sound like a great start-up and are providing a good service. I (personally) feel more confident now that your intentions are good. If I can get nit-picky on your wording, you might consider further clarifying user concerns about giving out our email addy and other sensitive data, with the following tweaks:

We may periodically send promotional email about new *Telepop* products, special offers or other information that we think you may find interesting using the email address that you have provided.

We do not sell, rent or otherwise provide your personal identifiable information to any third parties*. (put a period there)* for marketing purposes.​
I guess the "for marketing reasons" presents a gray area for some folks. As in companies that have a Sales Dept that generates revenue. One might ask can you sell or rent my information for "non-marketing" reasons? Also clarify that email we might get from Telepop might be for a Telepop special offer, not a Viagra Special Offer 

Good luck, Dane! And again Thanks!


----------



## dane_e (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement! We are trying to provide worthwhile applications on the TV, and it has been fun creating these. We are working on a few more apps that we hope to have out in the next weeks. As for the "for marketing purposes" phrase, this is included by many companies (e.g., Facebook, LinkedIn) since they might rely on secure third-party vendors to provide essential internal services (not related to marketing). For instance, many sites use a secure third-party vendor to process payments. This vendor would need access to just enough personal information to process a one-time transaction, but contractual and technical protections keep this very secure. So that's why we disclose that possibility for internal purposes!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

That makes sense, Dane. What's interesting is I don't think I've ever read a site's privacy statement before yours. And since something in the back of my mind told me to take a peak at your's, something made me stop and wonder "who are you and what do you want with all my personal data?" I'm guessing I'm not alone. I just didn't want you think I was one of those troublemakers having issues with all your legal-ize wording.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Just signon to TelePop to get access to my FaceBook & Twitter accounts.

So far, it's working great.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

dane_e said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! We are trying to provide worthwhile applications on the TV, and it has been fun creating these. We are working on a few more apps that we hope to have out in the next weeks. As for the "for marketing purposes" phrase, this is included by many companies (e.g., Facebook, LinkedIn) since they might rely on secure third-party vendors to provide essential internal services (not related to marketing). For instance, many sites use a secure third-party vendor to process payments. This vendor would need access to just enough personal information to process a one-time transaction, but contractual and technical protections keep this very secure. So that's why we disclose that possibility for internal purposes!


Dane_e, who can I contact about the Agent (gmail) app for my Samsung TV? It works,but will not allow me to read actually select an email for reading. It shows the headers and a line of text, but that's it, and so it is pretty much useless, if I can't actually read an email, but only get a "hint" as to what it might be about.


----------



## hfhlt004 (Nov 19, 2005)

I am still not clear on why I NEED telepop.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

You don't. Directv is rolling out a whole new apps platform. So far, on my HR44 running 0725, there are no apps that let you see feeds of your twitter, fb, or gmail accounts, other than those posts made on their SocialTV app. Note that this thread is old.


----------

